# Length to seperate perches



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

how far should perches be apart from eachother, and how high above they should be?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say 16 inches high and 16 apart from the middle of each perch.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Our perches are 12" apart from top to bottom and are screwed onto the wall 2 X 4's which are 16" on center.


----------

